# I retract my previous statements.......



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

For the last couple few months!!! You guys are absolutely Crazy, this is too much! As I was packing up boxes I started to think "what did they mean by today?" and sure enough the post man pulls up and does the classic run and toss maneuver, tossing A mess of shrapnel bombs at my front door....And KABOOM! I don't know what to say, I have been sitting here for the past hour trying to think of a proper Thank you. You guys are truly AMAZING, and You have made my day and my week!...I can't even think of what to say, so here we go to the damage!

First up we have the infamous herfabomber, Thank you very much my friend and you sent some kind words . I will enjoy the pipe while reading some great story's of the famous Sherlock Holmes!

































What it is:
-Frog Morton on the Bayou
-G.L. Pease (Original mix-Robusto)
-NO.6 Oriental
-Dominican Glory Maduro (cigar Blend)
-Butera's Royal Vintage(Latakia no.1)
-Solani English Luxury Mixture(blend 779)
-Captain black Royal

Amazing stuff! And some great Blends to dive into, along with one great looking pipe!

Next we have The Great Shawn or as most of you know him Oldmso54. These look great Shawn! This is the second box of Cigars I have ever had, Thank you Brother!


























-9 Lonsdale selection (tobacalera De Garcia)

A great selection of sticks! And I will thoroughly enjoy them!

Next We have our Brother Vicini who threw some very delicious sticks in this hard hitting bombing run!

















-Cain Straight Ligero
-Tat Black
-Monte Cristo (Habano)
-Series B (Sol cubano)
-Diesel UC
-2009 Tat

I can't thank you enough, I have had a few out of them(which are amazing sticks) and the rest are new to me. I will be ecstatic when I go to try them!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Next We got a great BOTL who goes by the name of VersionX!









-5 Vegas AAA
-Man o' War Ruination
-Man o' War Virtue
-La Hencia Cubano(Oscuro Fuerte)
-Cain
-Gurkha Empire IV

ray2:Thank you! I believe the only one I have tried out of these is the 5 Vegas Triple, I look forward to trying these lovely ladies out!

Next up we have One of our Crazier Brothers, Hannibal 

























-Ashton VSG(Virgin sun grown)
-RP vintage 1992
-Cain F
-GH Vintage

Great sticks Hannibal, they will be enjoyed!

Next up we have SocalMatt A.k.A. Matt...

















-M.B. 3
-Dirty Ratt
-Don Peppin Garcia Blue label
-Camacho PE 1962
-Partagas Black Label Tubo

Amazing Brother, Some fine cigars you threw my way and I cannot wait to try them! The Ratt and the partagas Black look amazing!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Last but not least we have the one and only.....Captain Ass with a capital A! I may be a piss ant but......well who Am I kidding I will ALWAYS be a piss ant 

























-Tat Cojonu 2003
-illusione Cg:4
-Ambos Mundos
-Cao Criollo
-Tat Red (I cannot remember the name of these great sticks, either tat face or tat noble?)
-3 Small unbanded sticks

......Enough said Brother 


























All I can say is WOW, thank you guys. This is over the top and was very unexpected. I will enjoy all that you have sent, and PIF when I can 10 times over! And who knows....There might even be some payback lined up for the ZK :mischief:

I understand the wrath of the ZK now....:tape:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Crap


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

LMAO!! Now that is just sweeeeeeeeeeet!!

Way to go Zilla Killa's and enjoy Matthew!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Ka....Boom.

Well deserved Matt.


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nicely done ZK. A surprise mass bombing of an unexpecting BOTL, it doesn't get much better than that. Enjoy those sticks Matt.

I think the Tat with the red band from Kipp might be a Havana artista(?). I'd be a little cautious when checking your mail tomorrow and Friday. They usually attack in waves and there were a few members missing from that first group. 

Enjoy!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Now that was one hell of a hit ZK’s.
Hey you deserve every bit of it Matt!!!
I bet Kipp’s petites are Tats…


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

That is awesome!! Well done, brothers!


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Thats a very nice bomb run!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Way to gang up:grouphug: on an unsuspecting BOTL there. :shocked: Isolate him, corner him, beat the Sherlock out of him.:kicknuts:oke: :boxing::moony: :bitchslap: :mn

Normally I'd be out there doing this: :fu But I think I'm gonn a wait until I have some peeps around........Those ZK bullies don't fight fair. :fear:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Ain't done yet....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Awesome. Regardless the fact that their captain is a Llama named Ass, the ZKs do hit hard, and they hit fast, and they hit well. Couldn't have gone to a more deserving BotL! Enjoy those, brother! Well done, ZKs.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

DAYUM!!!! That is all i could say because nothing else would make sense!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wait...did something happen today? BOOM!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Love the captain ass pipe baccy...lmao


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

DAMN!!! Now that is DA-BOMB......what you call M.O.A.B. (Mother of All Bombs) AKA Bunker Buster!!!! Nice Hit, its going to take you some time to recover from that blast. Awesome job from what I would call the MAD BOMBER(s)!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

A great bomb for a great BOTL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

piperdown said:


> Ain't done yet....


I don't think it's done yet either......

......just have this funny feeling :smoke:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

:banana::banana::banana::banana:







opcorn:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Damn Bro, were you that flustered? The one you missed listing from me was a Kinsella Fino Maduro. That is one fine smoke.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Well deserving BOTL, congrats Matt and enjoy

WTG ZK....


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

i love the pipe bomb. I havent smoked a pipe since high school and think about trying again sometimes but dont think my wife would approve of my buying any more tobacco related stuff right now. She already thinks I'm nuts as is.

Great hits all around, ZKs


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Well done ZKs! Enjoy them all Matt! You deserve it!


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Well I will have to give the ZK's their credit here. They hit hard and will likely have a second or third wave coming.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Damn Bro, were you that flustered? The one you missed listing from me was a Kinsella Fino Maduro. That is one fine smoke.


You know reading back over it all I did forget to name the Kinsella! Missing one is not bad for mutlitasking between opening boxes, taking pictures and documenting all of the acts of destruction by the ZK  . And I hear this is not the end either!? This is great stuff you guy's And I am honored to have fallen victim to the legendary Zilla Killas(a tactical group with flaws of course )


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome hit ZK's! Just awesome! :fencing:

Enjoy Matthew! :amen:


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow, not having seen this whole ZK thing in action before, those boys mean bidness!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

max gas said:


> Nicely done ZK. A surprise mass bombing of an unexpecting BOTL, it doesn't get much better than that. Enjoy those sticks Matt.
> 
> I think the Tat with the red band from Kipp might be a Havana artista(?). I'd be a little cautious when checking your mail tomorrow and Friday. They usually attack in waves and there were a few members missing from that first group.
> 
> Enjoy!


Well look at Mike being VEERY perceptive and knowledgeable of the ZK tactics - Well done my friend as methinks you may be correct!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Damn Bro, were you that flustered? The one you missed listing from me was a Kinsella Fino Maduro. That is one fine smoke.


I was just about to point that out Jeff but I think he's dazed and confused right now - probably not even standing - LOL


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Awesome hit fellas. I think the unbanded ones are Petit Tatuaje's. If so they are quite flavorful for a small smoke and they burn pretty well.

ZK--->:sl <---Sherlock


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn that's a great bomb! Almost makes me want to piss off a few ZK and see what happens.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> Awesome hit fellas. I think the unbanded ones are Petit Tatuaje's. If so they are quite flavorful for a small smoke and they burn pretty well.
> 
> ZK--->:sl <---Sherlock


 tat petits they are...so good for a quick smoke.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Very nice. Enjoy. :smoke:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

dude...that Camacho 1962 is AMAZING!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Siiiiiiiiiiiick bastards!

Awesome hit.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Danfish98 said:


> Damn that's a great bomb! Almost makes me want to piss off a few ZK and see what happens.


Sorry Dan, we don't work that way. ZK's never get pissed off / we get even or ahead or just plain destroy brothers, but pissed off ....nah, not us, never... ray2:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

piperdown said:


> Ain't done yet....


Hahaha......


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Sorry Dan, we don't work that way. ZK's never get pissed off / we get even or ahead or just plain destroy brothers, but pissed off ....nah, not us, never... ray2:


I dunno about that,Shawn..Kipp looked pretty pissed when he found out I ate the last pink Snowball at the last board meeting.:mad2:...but Shawn is right about one thing...ZK's don't bombs folks because we're goaded into it...we're all way too smart to fall for that old trick...we have a highly sophisticated selection process regarding our targets, and if you're targeted it's for a damn good reason.....mainly it's cuz we love blowing things up and we're pretty damn good at it.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I dunno about that,Shawn..Kipp looked pretty pissed when he found out I ate the last pink Snowball at the last board meeting.:mad2:...but Shawn is right about one thing...ZK's don't bombs folks because we're goaded into it...we're all way too smart to fall for that old trick...we have a highly sophisticated selection process regarding our targets, and if you're targeted it's for a damn good reason.....mainly it's cuz *we love blowing things up and we're pretty damn good at it*.


^^^Can I have an "Amen"!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

piperdown said:


> ^^^Can I have an "Amen"!


AMEN Brother!!!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Even though My house has been turned into this......










The ZK keep attacking! As I was sifting through the rubble of my mansion :biggrin: I noticed the mail man running from the blown out front door. As Soon as I peaked around the charred door frame I saw it and....BOOM. Another explosion went off! This one by KcJason1! Thanks allot brother, You have sent some fine sticks my way and I am more then grateful :yo: Although I am still angry about my mansion being blown to high heavens! These will be enjoyed to their full extent, you guys really have hit me hard and are truly an amazing bunch of BOTL! Thank you Jason!










What was sent:
-Sol Cubano Artison
-Joya De Nicaragua 1970
-Hoya De Tradicion
-Tabacos Baez series SF (Don Pepin)
-La Perla Habana


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I dunno about that,Shawn..Kipp looked pretty pissed when he found out I ate the last pink Snowball at the last board meeting.:mad2:...but Shawn is right about one thing...ZK's don't bombs folks because we're goaded into it...we're all way too smart to fall for that old trick...we have a highly sophisticated selection process regarding our targets, and if you're targeted it's for a damn good reason.....mainly it's cuz we love blowing things up and we're pretty damn good at it.


I haven't been on puff for long, but if I've learned one thing it's that there are a ton of people on here that are far too generous, talented with dangerous explosives, and have a major hatred for mailboxes.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Danfish98 said:


> I haven't been on puff for long, but if I've learned one thing it's that there are a ton of people on here that are far too generous, talented with dangerous explosives, and have a major hatred for mailboxes.


^ fast learner!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> Even though My house has been turned into this......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy the smokes bro... The Hoya, Tobacco Baez, and La Perla have a Least 2+ years and are smoking fantastic!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks allot Jason, they will indeed be enjoyed! I have had the Joya out of the batch, it will be a pleasure trying the others! And with 2+ years on those ones I cannot wait to try them!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm not even sure you're done yet???


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> Even though My house has been turned into this......


I am sorry for your loss Matthew!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I'm not even sure you're done yet???


Most certainly not!!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

djangos said:


> Most certainly not!!


Nope.....:mrgreen:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

didn't think so


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

well.....I am sad to say.....My house is gone, the ZK have burned it to nothing . I was Hit by yet Two More bombs of destruction!!!! :scared:

Eric(Piperdown)


















What was sent!
-Diesel UC
-A Fuente Grand Reserva Maduro
-Oliva Connecticut
-Kristoff
-5 Vegas Miami

Djangoes


















What he sent!
-LA Herncia Cubana Core
-Aurora Barrel aged
-Unbanded Maduro
-Lot No.826 Slow Aged
-5 Vegas Classic Torp
-Capoeira

:clap2: You guys This has been too much! I am not sure That I am That deserving of such amazing acts of generosity. You guys have destroyed me! Made my day, and Amazed me.

Although I retract my previous statements about the ZK, a few of you already know......There is more statements coming, or rather Facts about the ZK . My hat is off To you, The ZK are truly skilled in what they do :yo: And I cannot thank you guys enough.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

ZK's seem to have sort of gotten their sh*t together... However, I can't help but think the destruction would have been so much better had they arrived simultaneously. I'm not really sure they're capable of that, though. And maybe I missed something, but it looks like they needed the Herfabomber's help to really do the most damage. I think we'll award them a second place trophy, though... :second: 

All kidding aside...

Excellent bombing run, ZK's. And the threads in this forum have had me laughing in my office each and every day. 

Well-deserved Matt, congrats!


----------

